# REMSA test



## mgaska84 (Aug 14, 2012)

I am taking my REMSA medic test next week, I know its 200 questions, anyone know what I should focus my studying on?  I already feel pretty confident about it, having passed my NREMT-P in 80 questions...just looking for a little info!


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 14, 2012)

Study the protocols


----------



## Anjel (Aug 14, 2012)

firefite said:


> Study the protocols



No no no. That makes too much sense.


----------



## Jambi (Aug 14, 2012)

REMSA as in Riverside County California?  the agency has no test, but what's administered through hiring agencies as far as I know.


----------



## mgaska84 (Aug 14, 2012)

REMSA as in Reno


----------



## Shishkabob (Aug 14, 2012)

Jambi said:


> REMSA as in Riverside County California?  the agency has no test, but what's administered through hiring agencies as far as I know.



No, REMSA is Regional Emergency Medical Services Authority, in the Reno area.  Sister type agency to EMSA, MEMS, RAA, MedStar, Sunstar and a few others.


----------



## Jambi (Aug 14, 2012)

Ah! Thanks.  Our agency now insists on being referred to REMSA so it's stuck in my head.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 14, 2012)

Jambi said:


> REMSA as in Riverside County California?  the agency has no test, but what's administered through hiring agencies as far as I know.



Riverside county is just REMS. No A on the end lol


----------



## Jambi (Aug 14, 2012)

Nope.  It's been changed...It is now REMSA.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 14, 2012)

Jambi said:


> Nope.  It's been changed...It is now REMSA.



Must of just happened because I called them yesterday...

I know the new policy book is REMSA but everything else is still REMS.


----------



## Jambi (Aug 14, 2012)

Yeah, it was recent.  Had a conversation with their staff and it has something to do with respect as an "agency" or some such thing like that...but the county has a bit of hx with such things...starting with its initial seperation from ICEMA so many moons ago...:blink:


----------



## Handsome Robb (Aug 15, 2012)

From what I hear it's more like a medic school final/NREMT than protocols. Also might be worth reviewing home meds and 12-lead interpretation.


----------

